# Business Opportunity For Sale



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Humber Radio/GKZ is up for sale again, with planning permission for caravans and a Club House. 

The proposal will pull down the new operating wing and use only the original 1927 building. My old office looks like the shop check out area !!

I think that it was sold at auction for £180k

http://www.williamhbrown.co.uk/hous...ographyName=LN12+2PH&radius=0.0&includeSSTC=0

David
+


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

A travesty indeed should it not be licensed!


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

It looks like a travesty then !! 

Because it is next to the sea defences, a 'GCC style' private house would not get permission because of PPG25 (Planning Permission Guide) which states no houses within so many metres of the sea. 

Zooming in to the plans, my office desk would appear to be the check out tills !! 

David
+

The thumbnail is GCC
+


----------



## Ancient-Mariner (Mar 30, 2009)

david.hopcroft said:


> PPG25 (Planning Permission Guide) which states no houses within so many metres of the sea. +


That never applied to my cabin on the ship!

Cheers!

Clive


----------



## George McCaffery (Jun 17, 2006)

Would have been nice to buy and recreate a coast station with a nice museum.


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

National Trust ?


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

George - After closure, there was a meeting on site before the building was cleared. It was held at the request of the ROA and was attended by two from the ROA, two from Lincolnshire Heritage and myself and we discussed setting up a museum. BT were willing to leave everything 'as is' if anything came of it. It was thought a good idea, and then funding was mentioned. So you can guess the rest.

The photo's on the agents blurb are recent, so as you can see, it is forlorn and neglected. 

I should have said that GKZ was - the building still is - at sea level and sits just behind the sea defences. The photo's are of the 1953 floods, hence PPG25 does not allow permanent dwellings within something like 25 or 50 metres. Some of you may recognise the W5 Main Tx. The tide mark stayed with it for the rest of its life, but it was fine after hosing down !!

David
+


----------



## Bill Greig (Jul 4, 2006)

R651400 said:


> Stonehaven/GND was a sad sight the last time any pics were posted on SN especially to anyone who worked there though I now understand it has made listed building status. I voluntarily exchanged from GCC to GND in 1964 and would still be living there had the job structure and pay not been so abysmal.
> 
> ps Ruins of Dunottar castle on the sea-cliff promontory.


GND still a sad site, still all boarded up and no signs of any activity as I pass by each day.
Bill


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Ilfracombe - GIL - is remembered in the Ilfracombe museum and there is one of the old operating positions there with info and audio about the station and its history.

We were supposed to be getting a plaque in the Mullholand Park housing estate which is now built of the old GKA site. To my knowledge nothing has progressed on this so nothing to commemorate all the history of GKA.

Hawkey01


----------



## George McCaffery (Jun 17, 2006)

I suppose it is a little sad for those of us who had the opportunity to have sailed as an R/O to see every trace disappear.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I think the proper place would be a museum in a popular location - the science museum used to have a wonderful exhibit of individual radio-rooms throughout the ages (and ran an amateur station to encourage the kiddery) can't remember if there was any show of you landlubbery sparkies but obviously there should have been. Last time I went one only left. In Titanic year labelled "About 1910". They make a song about how it remains free. I think they should charge and turn it back into a museum!


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

hawkey01 said:


> We were supposed to be getting a plaque in the Mullholand Park housing estate which is now built of the old GKA site. To my knowledge nothing has progressed on this so nothing to commemorate all the history of GKA.
> 
> Hawkey01


Seems particularly ironic that the only indication of the former use of the site is the preservation of that particular name. (Cloud)


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

R651400 said:


> #14.. Land lubbery or sea blubbery sparkies in any museum today would be passed by like some obscure dinosaur in the Natural History museum.


At least you still get to see their bones in that one!


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

The Science Museum has a good mock up of a Titanic-era radio room - _Empress of Britain_, from the callsign, from memory..


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Marconi Marine supplied several merchant ship "radio rooms" to the Science Museum over the years and there used to be a number on display at the same time - one from the early days and then a couple of more recent ones. The last one that I remember us providing was one of the 1970s radio consoles that had been used as a demonstration model. Sorry but I can't remember what transmitter accompanied it. There may have been another, later, one but I can't remember that either.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

R651400 said:


> Which was what I remember and glad to hear it is still there though my memory tells me there was something a bit more modern as well.
> Have any of the Australian coast station buildings been assigned to museum/private ownership status?


Brisbane Radio buildings are still there but now operated by Telstra, the Australian telecommunications company - sold off by the Liberals for the equivalent of about one year's profit, good work John Howard. Now fully privatised. 

I pass the building quite reguarly and am not sure what goes on in there now but the large white marble bust of Marconi which stood outside VIB has disappeared. Wonder what happened to that?

John T


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Ron, I can't remember the models either. Only that in two exhibits, at least, there was kit that I had sailed with.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

R651400 said:


> Which was what I remember and glad to hear it is still there though my memory tells me there was something a bit more modern as well.
> Have any of the Australian coast station buildings been assigned to museum/private ownership status?


VIS - The buildings are still there at LaPerouse - used for storage by Telstra, also has a mobile phone base station. Tx and rx sites in western Sydney bulldozed.

VIM - Sold to a farmer. Buildings still there.

VIH - Used by a very slick volunteer marine radio station.

VIA - Sold to an amateur

VIP - Still there - used for storage

VID - Bulldozed - now a housing estate

VIT and VIB - used for HF aircraft comms


----------

